# Black raised ‘pimple’ on eyelid



## Scrappy (Jan 1, 2018)

Our Vizsla has had this black pimple on the bottom part of his eye for about 2 years now .... it’s gotten a little larger since then but not much. Had vet check it today when he went for his yearly checkup/vaccinations. He believes there’s a 95% chance it is benign and I can just leave it and wait or have it removed (without stitches) and send for pathology. I opted for having it removed next month. Any input?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's not uncommon for Vizslas to get them.
My dogs have had a couple of them removed over the years. If I'm having something else done, like teeth cleaning. I have them removed at the same time.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Our Daisy has them and has had one/some removed previously. When they came back our vet did some research and found that for removal to be permanent, a fairly large portion of the lid needed to be removed. They're ugly but since they're on the outer lid & don't touch the eyeball, we leave them.


----------



## Scrappy (Jan 1, 2018)

texasred said:


> It's not uncommon for Vizslas to get them.
> My dogs have had a couple of them removed over the years. If I'm having something else done, like teeth cleaning. I have them removed at the same time.


Thank you! Makes me feel better to know this


----------



## Scrappy (Jan 1, 2018)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> Our Daisy has them and has had one/some removed previously. When they came back our vet did some research and found that for removal to be permanent, a fairly large portion of the lid needed to be removed. They're ugly but since they're on the outer lid & don't touch the eyeball, we leave them.


Thank you! So glad to know this


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> Our Daisy has them and has had one/some removed previously. When they came back our vet did some research and found that for removal to be permanent, a fairly large portion of the lid needed to be removed. They're ugly but since they're on the outer lid & don't touch the eyeball, we leave them.


June's last one was removed with a laser, so she didn't need stitches. 
That was 5 years ago, and it's never came back. Maybe we just got lucky.


----------



## Rambler61 (Aug 28, 2013)

I’ve had several removed from our Hannah on two occasions. This last time, along with the vet, we decided to let them go for a while because there were a couple new ones starting to form. We let them go until the vet said “its time”.


----------



## tiki and stormy (Aug 18, 2012)

Scrappy said:


> Our Vizsla has had this black pimple on the bottom part of his eye for about 2 years now .... it’s gotten a little larger since then but not much. Had vet check it today when he went for his yearly checkup/vaccinations. He believes there’s a 95% chance it is benign and I can just leave it and wait or have it removed (without stitches) and send for pathology. I opted for having it removed next month. Any input?
> View attachment 103361
> View attachment 103361


That looks like a pigmented skin tag, just like humans get. You could leave it be, use cryotherapy (freeze it off with a swab), a laser, or an electrocautery to burn it off. They can also be tied off with a suture or small band, or snipped off. But it looks almost certainly like a benign skin tag and they typically stop growing and are just there….


----------



## esslevy (Mar 23, 2013)

I've got one on my 8 year old V right in the corner of his outer lid. As with others, I've been told its likely a benign skin tag. His has grown a bit in the last year and I'm inclined to ask to have it removed the next time we're in for a check up, but I'm not seeing the need to make an appointment for that alone.


----------

